# Merkwürdiges Verhalten



## mkoeni1 (29. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe unter Mandriva Linux eine index.php Datei entwickelt mit Links.
Die Links sehen so aus:


```
<li><a href="index.php?site=over_ma">&Uuml;ber mich</a>
```

innerhalb der Seite werden diese Links unterschieden:

```
elseif($site == over_ma){
?>
...
<?php
}
?>
```

Wenn cih diese Seite auf meinem lokalen System teste, gehen die Links anzuklicken und ich werde auf die folgende Seite verwiesen.

So jetzt kommt das Problem:
Wenn ich die Seiten auf meinen Webspace uploade, lassen die Links sich zwar anklicken, es folgt aber kein Verweis weiter.

Die index.php Datei hat die Rechte:
Eigentümer: rwx
Gruppe: r
Andere: r

Kann mir jmd. sagen an was das liegt!

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Matze


----------



## mkoeni1 (29. August 2007)

*heul*
hat sich erledigt (wieder was gelernt!)


Gruß


----------

